# Smart Phones



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Not that I condone this...

How easy is it to 'unlock' a smart phone?

I have access to a phone that is associated with one company, but I am with a different one.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

Google? ....


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

I think it is phone specific. Each phone is unlocked in a different way


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

It is very easy and it is not illegal.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

some providers unlock for as cheap as $20


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks. I'm aware there are plenty of DIY google led videos. 
I'll look into the company unlocking and go from there.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

I recently bought a code from protechparts.ca for my Samsung s6. Worked and there are tons of reviews on them.


----------

